# Dog Breeds.



## Lizzie (Jan 9, 2012)

Since some asked about Brussels Griffons, I thought it might be interesting for members to tell facts about their own breed of choice. So I'll start with BGs.

I showed my first dogs in England, in 1952. Through the years, I showed Great Danes, Dandie Dinmonts and handled a few other breeds for their owners. Every time I went to a show, I always seemed to notice the Brussels Griffons in the ring. I always thought one day I would like one. That didn't come for many years and after all my old dogs had gone to the Rainbow Bridge. So I did my homework and purchased a few. I showed them of course and bred only two litters. All are gone now, except Belvedere. He is not of my breeding, but was a present from a Gypsy Horse friend, when I lost my treasured BG, Gable in 2008.

They certainly are captivating little people. They are seemingly always happy and cheerful. They come in several colours and two coat types - rough and smooth. I prefer the rough (wire). The rough coats do require grooming to look like my pics of Belly on this site. If left ungroomed, it would be difficult to tell them from an ungroomed poodle.Their hair does grow to look wild and untidy. They can be kept happily in a small house or apartment, with either a short walk or playing fetch inside.

They were originally bred as ratters, so although they are considered a Toy breed - usually about 8-12 lbs., they are very game and all Terrier. My daughter has had two, who were very good ratters. She still has one 15 year old. And yes, they do seem to have very long lives, compared to some.

As in all breeds, some are prone to genetic problems, so homework is a must when considering purchase. They can be cropped or uncropped. In the US they usually have docked tails. They are very good at alerting their owners to anyone strange on the property and their bark is loud and piercing. Being a short-nosed breed, they do not do well if left out in hot weather. They are the extremely in the velcro department. Moreso than any other breed I have ever owned. They adore their owners. They seem to get along well with other breeds, although with their little short faces, one must protect them from dogs who might not like them. With their tiny little teeth, they cannot protect themselves in a dog fight. I discovered that some other breeds, might consider them to look like cats. In fact, I was at a horse show a few years back and going down in the elevator with two elderly ladies, they also thought the BG I was carrying, was a cat! As with many Toy breeds, I don't necessarily reccomend them for very young children. They do make a nice breed for the elderly though. Many also compete in agility.

So if you want a small dog of incredible fun and intelligence, with eyes to melt your heart, then consider a BG. Belly is certainly the most intelligent dog in any breed, I have owned during my life with dogs and I've trained a great many dogs. He will seek out something hidden and never give up until exhausted, if we let him. He will fetch anything thrown for as long as you throw it. He knows all his toys by name. He does all kinds of funny tricks and it takes him usually only minutes to learn something new. We have to spell a lot in our conversations, since he always knows what we are talking about. He pulls his blanket over himself, when he decided to take a nap. We didn't teach him that. He will sing along if I play the piano. If I sing, he puts his hand over my mouth. That must tell you something about my singing I suppose. Like all my dogs, he knows his basic obedience commands. I think this is a must for any dog, purebred or not. One funny thing he did a while back, which I thought I'd tell you about. I have osteoporosis, so exercise my arms with dumb bells. Belly has a large rubber dumb bell. He doesn't like it much, so never plays with it. I was exercising with mine one day and he watched me for a while. He ran into my office and fetched his rubber dumb bell and dropped it in front of me. I thought that was pretty interesting. I suspect like many of you, I could go on all day about the funny things my Belly and other BGs have done. But if the breed interests you, do give them a try. Sadly, there are way too many in rescue, so I advise looking there first, if you don't wish to show. Many puppy millers seem to breed BGs. You can see many in rescue and looking for homes, here...

http://www.brusselsg...cuestories.html

Some there are probably mixes since they do not resemble a purebred BG.

In memory of my beloved Peter Puddingface, whom I lost October 20th. 2011, aged 15 years.







I miss you every day, Peter.

Lizzie


----------



## Sonya (Jan 9, 2012)

I have a mix (black and white in avatar) and a Rat Terrier (tan and white in avatar). Tanga, the rat terrier is 4 now. Rat terriers are not all that well known anymore in the states but in the early 1900's they were the favorites as farm dogs. Currently not recognized by AKC (but in the works), they are UKC. As per their name, they are built to be ratters, one rat terrier was known to kill over 2,000 rats in 7 hrs in an infested barn. Originally they were a cross between smooth fox and Manchester terriers. American breeders added beagle and whippet, a smaller variety is crossed with chihuahua. Standard size is 14-23", 12-35lbs, there is a mid size and toy as well. Tanga is 15", 16lbs pure muscle, standard. Teddy Roosevelt was a big contributor to the breed creating the fiest line. They come in a variety of colors, upright or tipped ears. Born with cropped and full tails, some opt to dock the full tails. Smartest dog I've ever had, tough, energetic, loving and a people pleaser, but not a yapper and are generally good with kids and other animals. They are fast and great in agility. I originally met my first rattie while camping and instantly fell in love...this is my first rattle but certainly not my last.


----------



## Jill (Jan 9, 2012)

We have shih-tzu's, a collie and a lab x chow mix.

Shih-tzu is my breed of choice. They are like big dogs in little dog bodies. They are so laid back and easy going, and so devoted to their people. I love holding my most special Watson in my arms when he lays on his back (like a baby) and he will just gaze up into my eyes. Just so loving. They seem to be just made to be companions and they're perfect for us, but because of their size, we never let them in the horse areas. When I am in the house, Watson is with me. Even when I take a bath, he waits on the bathroom rug for me.

In the morning, he always watches to see what I'm going to do and what I'm going to WEAR! Yes, I mean wear. If I get my robe or nightgown, he's very happy. If I get a dress, then when he goes out in the yard to do his business, he will NOT come back in until I go get him. If I try to trick him, he will figure it out as I've seen him sitting out in the back yard looking at the bathroom window to see me doing my makeup. What he's watching for is to see if I'm staying home, or if I'm going to the office. He always wants me to stay home



When I tell him "mommy's going to be with you today" he is so happy. As if he's ever lonely as we have his litter mate and his BFF, Wilson, as well! But nothing feels better than a mommy's love.

This is Watson, the child of my heart:


----------



## anoki (Jan 9, 2012)

I've been owned by Cardigan Corgis for going on 7 years now!! There have always been dogs here, but in 1996 I met my first Cardi, and fell in love with him. He was totally devoted to his owner and was the most interesting looking dog I'd ever seen. 10 years later, after much research and talking to breeders, I was able to get my first Cardi. I had my heart set on a brindle female, and when a litter came up, there was one in it...who happened to be the breeder's pick of the litter



So I said, if she wasn't available, I'd wait....we talked for awhile, and the breeder agreed to sell her to me. Since she was pick of the litter, I thought I could at least try my hand at showing her for him....and well the rest is history!

I now have 7 in residence, all conformation show dogs at some point, but also obedience trained, and getting into herding more and more.

I fell in love with the breed's loyalty and brains. They are farm dogs, but they are small enough they can go with you places. They are a little reserved with others (that being said I have one right now who thinks people are 'da bomb', but are not too sure about other 'new' dogs), and socialization is a big thing, but it does depend on the dog. They are funny, goofy dogs, and always know what's going on. And man, are they SMART....which gets them into trouble when people don't stay a step ahead of them. They are not a dog for everyone.

~kathryn

My Moxie a couple years ago...doing what they were bred to do (and not listening to me at the time either



)






4 of my dogs (3 of my breeding) l-r Delilah, Mate-r, Moxie and Cash


----------



## gimp (Jan 9, 2012)

I am owned by four Cardigan Welsh Corgis and"met" them thru anoki, above. I read about her Moxie and felt compelled to check out the breed. I had Scottish Terrors for years and at the time had a rescue Pembroke Welsh corgi. I feel I have found my breed and will never be without one. I dabble in showing; sometimes the politics makes me insane. But I keep going back. Currently in resiudence are Kate, Nugget, their daughter Ginger, and Nug's daughter Zoe. Zoe is blue merle and the others black and white. Nugget has tan points and the other two girls are brindle pointed. They make me smile every day, and they comfort me when I need it. I love these dogs. "The corgi with the tail."


----------



## susanne (Jan 9, 2012)

Almost all of my dogs have been rescues or found me, so I've been owned by a variety of purebreds, crosses and mutts.

The only "repeats" have been poodle/terrier crosses -- if I were a designer dog breeder, I'd call them PooTers. These have all been extremely intelligent, stubborn, devoted, fiercely individual dogs.

We currently share our lives (and bed) with a Maltese and an ancient Toy Poodle, and are hoping soon to balance out the size department with a Great Pyrenees or other LGD...just need to fence the yard first.

I love hearing about others' heart dogs, whatever the breed. Jill's stories about Watson and Winston always make me tear up!


----------



## ohmt (Jan 9, 2012)

My breed of choice is the collie and I prefer long haired, gold and white. You just don't find a kinder, smarter, more patient or loyal dog than a collie.

I have had 2 now and both have amazed me. Collies are herding dogs and very farm smart so to speak. Great with all animals, including chickens and cats, etc. Nice to have around when the cattle get out





"Tiffany", my collie, is my doggie soul mate. She is always by my side and she has been a wonderful friend. She has rescued kittens thrown into a ditch and brought them back to the house to safety (we live next to a busy highway), she is always cleaning a cat or foal or helping me do chores. She has put up with my little sister jumping on her and petting a little rough like children do and she is the best pillow ever



She is the first one to greet me at the door when I get to the farm, and sulks when I leave. I just love her to pieces. She is about 8 years old now and that is considered old for a collie-her arthritis is getting worse and she can no longer go up stairs. I so wish collies had longer life spans. They steal your heart and leave all too soon.


----------



## Jill (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh, I hope you're wrong about collie lifespans! That was something I did research before we got Kelsey and I concluded the breed is longer lived. This is a link I found this morning:

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/collie.htm

.... and, Susanne....


----------



## bevann (Jan 11, 2012)

I was a German Shepherd owner for 42 years.I lost my last 1 in 2002 and he was a descendent of the male I started with in 1960.He was a college graduation present from my then husband.My parents gave me a chain link kennel made by Mason Fence Company.Still have the kennel-husband left in 1976.Dog pen was a much better value.I saw my first Pembroke Welsh Corgi in 1960 when I took my Shepherd to obedience class.I liked his spunkiness-talked to a big time breeder(Marjorie Butcher of Cote De Neige Kennels)and she led me to believe they were sissy hot house type dogs and not suitable for country living.Boy was she wrong.Got my 1st 1 in 1972 ,bred a few litters and showed them for a while and have had them ever since.Now have mother who is 11 and daughter who is 9 1/2.I will try to get some photos and post them on here.Had another female Yoshi that I lost about 15 months ago due to mouth cancer.I love their little smiling faces.My house always has dog hair floating around, but I can put up with it as long as I have my babies.


----------



## Katiean (Jan 12, 2012)

Jill, we had a sable and white collie (named Lassie) passed when she was 14.

Although I have had Collies, poodles, keeshonds, yorkies, our Great Pyrenees mix. I really love Japanese Chins. I have two that want to be like the GP mix. To reward them I bought them a wonderful Valentines Day gift. The 2 of them are going to spend a wonderful SPA day Feb. 14th at the vet to get neutered. Then I have my little show male that is trying to learn how to turn a door knob. If he opens a door I am going to kill him. It is so funny, when the other dogs bark, he runs to hide behind me. Then there is Dizzy and Amy. They are so sweet and all they want is love. They look up at you and just smile. They will stare and stare at you smiling until pet them. These dogs for the most part do not bark and don't take a lot of up keep. Wonderful Dogs.


----------



## rimmerpaints (Jan 12, 2012)

I have a maltipoo and a lab/german shepard mix. Bo is the maltipoo and walter is the lab

This is walter






This is Bo

First onebefore haircut 2nd after haircut


----------



## Debby - LB (Jan 12, 2012)

Everyone's dogs are so beautiful. Right now I have a LGD, a beautiful Pyrenees named Dolly. For almost 14 years we shared our home with Chewbacca and Baby Girl. Chewy (as I called her) was a cross between a Rottweiler and a Chow/Golden mix, she was my heart. Baby Girl was a Boston Bull Terrier. Both of them were like children to us and it broke my heart to lose them. I got Dolly to live with my miniatures but she spends her days in here with me. She was 7 months old when my Chewy passed, when Dolly is gone there will be no more. It hurts too bad to lose them. Sorry but it still hurts awful. Anyway..here are a few photos of my girls.


----------



## Jill (Jan 12, 2012)

{{{Debby}}}

I love everyone's dogs!

My parents lost their "giant" Yorkie mix, Bruiser, last weekend. He was my mom's shadow and best friend.

Tomorrow, I'm going with them to pick up their new little boy, "Tagerty" (sp?) a/k/a Tag. He is a Cavachon and was born on 10/20/11. _(I'm getting a new fur brother!)_

I'm so happy that my parents decided to get a puppy now. Tag will help both of them so much more than anything else can.


----------



## Helicopter (Jan 12, 2012)

Love all your dogs but for me it's Cocker Spaniels. I've had 4 over the last hundred years. The current one is Beamer. So full of love.

I call him My Little Love Machine, My Kiss and Cuddle Dog................titles he inherited from his predecessor.................and My Little Weirdo.






Love my Beamie.


----------



## Jill (Jan 12, 2012)

Helicopter said:


> Love all your dogs but for me it's Cocker Spaniels. I've had 4 over the last hundred years. The current one is Beamer. So full of love.
> 
> I call him My Little Love Machine, My Kiss and Cuddle Dog................titles he inherited from his predecessor.................and My Little Weirdo.
> 
> ...


Beanie is beautiful!!!





Is he an English Cocker Spaniel? That was my Grandmother's favorite breed. Here we mostly have American Cocker Spaniels, but my grandmother's special dog was the English Cocker.


----------



## Lizzie (Jan 12, 2012)

I loved seeing your English Cocker, Helicopter. He brings back such wonderful memories for me. My Kinsman of Hightrees, was the first dog I ever showed in England. He was the same colour as your beautiful boy. Hightrees was a famous kennel in the UK when I was young. I wouldn't be surprised your boy has some Hightrees dogs in his pedigree.

Lizzie


----------



## dixie_belle (Jan 14, 2012)

Here's Bitsy, my long haired chihuahua mix when we first got her.


And a couple of years later, here she is guarding the cats.


She thinks she is the queen, sigh.

And more recently in her cat...er....doggie bed.


----------



## ohmt (Jan 14, 2012)

That's interesting Jill, thank you for the link! That is definitely a long life span that they have there, but after having my own collies and working at a vet clinic for a while, I have never seen one get past 10. At 7 my vet considers them geriatric.

Maybe if they are pretty small? I think that life span listed would be for a border collie, but not the biggies. I would really love if it was true though



I am thinking I might try getting a border collie down the road-my heart breaks too easily to have my dogs leaving me so early.


----------



## Equuisize (Jan 14, 2012)

I've had quite a few dogs of different breeding over my lifetime. I tend to prefer larger dogs that you can just put your hand down and their head is right there to pat, however have had mutts, Miniature Poodles, Wire Fox Terriers, American Cockers, Dobermans, Beagles and German Shepherds.

Added to the mix were the dogs that were dropped off on my doorstep because people, in our town, knew I'd find a good home for the pet they no longer could keep or I'd get a phone call from someone that said they knew someone who was taking a nice dog to the local humane society and could I find a home for it.

My sons always loved adding another face to the mix till we found the perfect home for the one who had become unwanted.

Dobe's were my heart breed for over 25 years. I loved their intelligence and their sensibilities. You could have a conversation with a Dobe and know that it was deeply considering all you'd discussed.

The Beagles, my youngest son loved so much, were silly. With their laughing faces and flopping ears they made a good contrast to the more serious Dobe. Life is a bowl of cherries when you're a Beagle.

When my last Dobe passed I couldn't even consider another. No one would walk beside me quite like Zoo did. He was the epitome of a perfect friend. I was shattered and thought for some time maybe I'd never have another dog as it was so heartbreaking when he passed.

That lasted about 6 months and Bearboy, the German Shepherd came into our life, filled our world with his love and devotion and taught us so much.

So German Shepherd's it's been since Valentine's Day 1997.

Chevy is our main man. He is 5 1/2 now. He is smart, loyal, obedient and totally devoted. He's a velcro dog to the max and if you see him, you'll see me, too. He goes everywhere with us, no matter how short or long the journey. He likes it that way and so do we.






Bailey is the grand Beagle. She will be 15 in 3 weeks. She came to live on the farm last spring when she became offended about the arrival of our new grandson.

She is 20# of grand dame. She tells 120# Chevy exactly how each day is going to happen and he says, okay.






This is Bearboy our first GSD. He kept the term shepherd in German Shepherd, well that and lovebug.






This is Zoo, the Dobe *supreme* and Sara Shenanigans, my son's first Beagle.






They never replace each other when they pass on but each of them has certainly taught us a lot

about love and being able to share that love with the next furkid that enters your life.


----------



## Helicopter (Jan 14, 2012)

Jill said:


> Beanie is beautiful!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes Beamie is an English Cocker. He's glorious to look at and has amazing movement. The breeder kept him to show but his side hair never grew long enough and he came to me at 12 months of age. Poor fellow wasn't house trained and didn't even know how to jump on a lounge.





When I first saw him all the other dogs were bouncing up and down in their yards looking for attention and Beamie was sitting a distance away leaning against a kennel door post.........seemingly aloof and alone. Aloof and alone resonates with me so when he was offered I took him.

I wrote a poem about him. It's on my (incomplete) website.

The breeder indulged in line breeding and I suspect that may be the source of his truckload of funny little ways.

Love him (and all his funny little ways) to bits



and boy can he cuddle.


----------



## dgrminis (Jan 15, 2012)

Debby said:


> Everyone's dogs are so beautiful. Right now I have a LGD, a beautiful Pyrenees named Dolly. For almost 14 years we shared our home with Chewbacca and Baby Girl. Chewy (as I called her) was a cross between a Rottweiler and a Chow/Golden mix, she was my heart. Baby Girl was a Boston Bull Terrier. Both of them were like children to us and it broke my heart to lose them. I got Dolly to live with my miniatures but she spends her days in here with me. She was 7 months old when my Chewy passed, when Dolly is gone there will be no more. It hurts too bad to lose them. Sorry but it still hurts awful. Anyway..here are a few photos of my girls.


Your Chewbacca reminded me of my chewbacca (we also called him Chewy) when I was younger... We lived in GA at the time and he was a chow/rotty mix but looked just like your girl except he had a bunch of freckles on muzzle... my step dad made my mom give him away -- along with our other dog Barbie she was a little white pomeranian mix... I don't have any pictures on my computer of him but I bet if I dug some out of old photo albums that I could find pictures of him... He was such a good dog... We got him out of a box at a gas station - someone was giving them away and he was so soft and fluffy....


----------



## Carolyn R (Jan 15, 2012)

We have had quite a few mixes and purebreds from the time I was a kid up until now when I have my own kids, one in her early teens the other is eight.

As a kid, I have had an irish setter, a toy cock a poo, an accidentental irish setter toy cockapoo mix (mother was the setter, father was the toy cockapoo ???)parents were fixed at that point, ugliest dog you ever saw, her back end stood higher than the front, always looked like she was walking down hill, she was so loyal to us kids would have never thought twice of jumping into harms way if she thought we were in danger. We had a few more mixes growing up, they usually proved to be very loyal and obedient, one mix was a shepard, retriever and collie mix I loved him to pieces, but he was a very timid nervous dog when it came to strangers. More recently we have had a bichon, George, he was a present for my daughters first birthday. Excellant disposition, intelligent, trustworthy, much like a kid trapped in a dogs body. He passed last year. I would have considered another, but they are prone to cancer and melanomas due to their lack of pigment.

We currently have an old black lab that we took in at 10 months. My brother was getting a divorce so we brought him home, he is 12+ this year, spends most of his days sleeping, sweet old boy, then we have two small mini aussies. I was amazed with the first one Macy, she is now two, we bought her a friend, Zoey who is now almost 11 months old. INTELLIGENT like you wouldn't believe, sweet, love to herd the chickens, they have that same head tilting trait that border collies have. You talk to them and they cock their head side to side listening. Macey is the sharper of the two. She is extremely vocal, not barking, but a series of vocal sounds and pitches, she will have a 5 minute conversation with us, usually when she wants us to get off the couch and get her some treats, even going as far as climbing onto the back of th e couch,trying to push you out of your seat, then once your up, she with walk on her back legs and push you in the direction of the treat container. They are amazing, small enough to be content, exercise and play with in the house, large enough and sturdy enough to know they won't break, and they love the kids. Macy weighs about 13 pounds and Zoey now weighs about 15-16 pounds.

Below are two photos from around 2004, the kids with the old lab and one of my daughter in the pool with our dearly missed bichon George. The other is from 2011 when we first got Zoey.

We have been fortunate enough that all of our dogs have had somewhat full lives and have passed any where from 11-14ish years of age. Even George with the multiple tumors he developed in his last two years lived to be almost 13.


----------



## Katiean (Jan 15, 2012)

Oh, one of our best guard/farm dogs was a collie/coyote. Our Collie Lassie, didn't have the best choices in boyfriends and we kept one out of the litter. He was one of the most intelligent, loving dogs we ever had. We had to leave him with the people that bought our house as he had never been in the city and would not have done well. That property was all he ever knew.


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Jan 17, 2012)

Well my parents have been together for over 25 years and have ALWAYS had a doberman. Dobermans is how they met actually. They both had one and got to talking about them and it went from there




I grew up with one, lost him when I was 10, got another one in 07, had to give him up due to other problems and then back in October my dad surprised me with buying the most gorgeous female we have ever had. She's only 4 1/2 months old but you can tell she is going to be BIG and BEAUTIFUL! Though I am bias, and no picture does her justice....have to see this girl in person.

Though we have had 3 mins pins (Have 2 of them still)

Then our little mutt, whom we adore





So here is Kacy my pride and joy. The pictures were at Christmas so she has grown since then...Once again the pictures do her no justice...













Then Emma and Whitney "The Min Pins" Whitney is also Emma's mother, both were shelter rescues.









Then Foxy....oh there's so much to say about our little rescue girl. No matter where we take her, people are all over her, saying "omg she looks so much like a fox! Her legs are so short! She's adorable! Look at her tail! Looks like a Fox tail!" So she is defiantly a special little girl, she's the dog we take to the shows with us, on the boat, into town, where ever.


----------

